# Dec. 21st, 2012



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

So, do any of you believe something will happen?

I was big on looking this stuff up 3 to 4 years ago, and every now and then still do because its interesting to read this kind of stuff. There has been alot of theories. The main one, the end of the world, many disasters in the process.

Some other theories include Planet X Nibiru colliding with earth causing disaster, Visitors from outer space finally revealing themselves to us, the return of Jesus Christ, and some even believe something spiritual will take place. Some sort of evolving.

I don't know what to believe. Part of me says nothing will happen, but another part of me says who knows? This is the most hyped prophecy date in a while with Jan 1st 2000 being close, or even 6-6-06. What is your take on all of this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nothing will happen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Of course I do, but after 2012 if nothing, then I won't believe anything else.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Nothing will happen, although I'm working in a shopping mall on that day, so I hope to see at least one crazy about.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Apparently there's a mountain in France where people will be safe when the end of the world happens on the 21st. This is because aliens will emerge from the mountain and save anybody near by.

I can't wait for it as my t-shirt shop opens on the 22nd, with the first design being a simple _'I survived Armageddon and all I got was this lousy t-shirt'_. 

Orders via PM. Include your size if you're not fat because I'm probably assuming you're fat.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

The only hope for WWE to not shutdown on it's own.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its the end of the world as we know it I mean Chris Jericho used that as his comeback thing

I think the world will end. People are deluding themselves thinking nothing will happen but you dont know. You need to prepare yourselves


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Only thing I'll be preparing for, is with wooden planks and a hammer, incase I hear any word of mass hysteria from the crazies rioting and looting, of which there will most likely be.

Once they're under arrest though, streets will be a tad less inane. Therefore, think of 2012 as trimming the fat.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll be a little worried if it gets media coverage, 'cause that means crazies here will know about it, and there's no telling what they may do.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please tell me we aren't being serious here? If the world was going to end due to bad weather, that bad weather would already have started. It's December, and I have the windows open, and I live in the northern part of the United States. Because I am Atheist that means I can rule out any sort of religious "end of times" talk right away. The only thing I can even remotely be open to would be some sort of activity by our Sun being so harsh that it knocks out all the satellites from above. Rendering all of humanity to sudden chaos due to all our computers, electricity, and way of life being quietly obliterated by the Sun 149 million km away.

The greatest threat wouldn't make a sound, or even allow you to even realize what, or who did anything. It's not a bomb, earthquake, or flood. It's energy so strong that it completely puts humanity in to a state of panic, and chaos. We are aware of the sun, and realize it's power, but not often enough do we realize the potential, "rare" danger of being destroyed by it. Obviously this kind of event it highly unlikely to happen due to the odds, but it's about the only thing that makes me think how lucky we are. However, December 21st is just 4 days before Christmas to me, and people will be doing what they do just like always.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing will happen,Life goes on and all will laugh at those who believed anything would happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its the end of the world as we know it I mean Chris Jericho used that as his comeback thing
> 
> I think the world will end. People are deluding themselves thinking nothing will happen but you dont know. You need to prepare yourselves


:westbrook2

The video of Kelly getting gang banged by Batista, Jericho and Orton will be released on the 21st.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing will happen, at all. Though I do expect an end of the world at some point with the return of Christ, but who knows when that'll happen. The December 21'st thing, I don't know how anybody came to the conclusion that the Mayan Calendar running out somehow meant anything but whatever.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty mean thing of Christ to do, ending our world and all that.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This 12/21/12 Mayan thing is for the marks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Well I was reading a site last week and it raised some logical points. If Nibiru was going to slam into us we would already see it. It would be much brighter than our sun. Disasters from the weather will always happen. It doesn't mean it's doomsday. Aliens, Christ and all that rubbish is very doubtful. We could use a spiritual awakening but I don't think it will happen on Dec 21st 2012. 

As for the aliens idea do we really want aliens visiting our planet? Why would they want to visit our planet? If I was them I would take one look at us and get as far away from our planet as possible. We will sooner kill ourselves off than some doomsday profit being correct. 

Then you get into the date itself. It's not even correct because it doesn't account for the leap years. So we are past the Mayan date and the world should have already ended. It will be sad seeing a bunch of loons killing themselves but such is life.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

The world should have ended like five times in my lifetime.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

UFOs are seen so damn often on earth nowadays, and are so mysterious and quiet about it that im starting to believe in one thing. Not any prophecies, but this


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing will happen, at all. Though I do expect an end of the world at some point with the return of Christ, but who knows when that'll happen. The December 21'st thing, I don't know how anybody came to the conclusion that the Mayan Calendar running out somehow meant anything but whatever.


I assume some people just made some shit up about the Mayans to sell a book. Happens all the time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I break up from school on the 21st. "Hooray school's out...*bang*".

It's bullshit though.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

I think if there was a planet that was about to crash into earth we'd all know something about it by now


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Conspiracy theories have always been fascinating to me. Like to read up and watch about them and it definitely gives an interesting alternative account to historical events as well as theories for the future. A lot of it is obviously complete rubbish. As for the 21st December Mayan prophecy? Life will move on and we will live life like every other normal day. Nothing is going to happen and there have not been any signs that anything will happen either.

It is very interesting to read up on and also humorous to see people who believe in stuff like this. The stuff with Harold Camping in particular was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

To be honest the thing that worries me most are the people who are going to use this as an excuse to riot and cause mayhem.

As someone who is in no way religious the idea of God wrecking havoc on us get's little more than a snort from me, If the world does end somehow on the 21st it will be through human era, maybe the cleaner at the white house accidentally sits on the big red button or something.

Seriously though the only end for the world I can see is the day the sun goes supernova and seeing as that's still several million's of years away I don't think we have to worry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Mayans must be looking at us like ignorant assclowns. Even people who study the Mayans are looking at us crazy. Their calender year ends on 12/21. Our calender year ends on 12/31. What do you do when it's the end of a calender year? You change the got damn calender.

The Mayan "prophecy" did not predict the end of the world (destruction) but change of the earth's old alignment which brings in heavier weather and change in climate...shit that we're already witnessing. 

All I know is that I'm keeping my ass inside because there's bound to be at least 5 nutcases in my area doing stupid shit because they think they won't be around the next day.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if supermarkets will be busier than usual the day before or not.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

We should be more afraid of crazies cause they're gonna craze. Expect some horrible things to happen, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I live in the UK and the weather here now is icy cold and we are predicted snow this week could be a huge snow storm for all we know. The end of the world is coming


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've said for years that December 21 will be when Kate Middleton starts her evil plan to enslave Earth. I'M ON TO HER.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I live in the UK and the weather here now is icy cold and we are predicted snow this week could be a huge snow storm for all we know. The end of the world is coming



lmfao the end of the uk is not the end of the world tho :jordan


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The only thing that will happen is facebook will be unbearable to be on.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Shazayum said:


> The only thing that will happen is facebook will be unbearable to be on.


Implying its not already unbearable


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Dibs on me being the only badass in the post-apoc world.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

At least i got to see Hibs finally beat hearts after 3 and a half years. So i won't complain if the world ended


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

A shift in conscienceness. The end of the Information Age and the dawning of a new Era.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Colonel Angus said:


> A shift in conscienceness. The end of the Information Age and the dawning of a new Era.


The end of the Information Age. What? That makes no sense at all. If anything the Information Age is expanding like no other. How much faster can it get? That would be the most logical thing to suggest, or ask. A shift in consciousness makes not a bit of sense either. That's such a vague way putting things. How about this? Due to the graphic, and heightened nature of the "Information Age" people will become more in tune to the society, or societies around them. Man, and woman will have more access to things unlike any other time in history prior to now.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I dont think anything will happen. But as we get closer stupid people will do stupid crap.

Also earlier this year, they found another calender that extends the current calender by years and years if that makes anyone feel better. Google it if you dont believe me.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its the end of the world as we know it I mean Chris Jericho used that as his comeback thing
> 
> I think the world will end. People are deluding themselves thinking nothing will happen but you dont know. You need to prepare yourselves


how do you prepare for the end of the world? I mean there'd be nothing to "prepare" for.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

A lot of people in this thread are genuinely retarded

I'm ashamed to breathe the same air


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Would be funny if something happened.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

nothing will happen, just like last year, 2003 and y2k. It's just dumb theories that try to make people money.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I broke my leg on 6-6-06, Dat shit was real.

Anyways, the zombies are coming. I'll be at the Winchester with shotguns and beers.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

On that day, people will hide in their shelters and wait. I'll probably I'd most likely would be playing online.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SCSU said:


> On that day, people will hide in their shelters and wait. I'll probably I'd most likely would be playing online.


If the world is gonna end what's the point of staying in a shelter?


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I broke my leg on 6-6-06, Dat shit was real.
> 
> Anyways, the zombies are coming. I'll be at the Winchester with shotguns and beers.


Remember to TURN ON the cooler, Not fond of warm beer.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Why would anyone believe this crap? Same goes for dirt-sheets.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

So since we're all gonna die let's stare at dem boobs.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, it's going to happen. There is no way to avoid the date of December 21, 2012 and the craze known as last minute Christmas shoppers. See y'all on the 22nd... or in Hell. Whichever one comes first.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just going to laugh when the teenage pregnancy percentage increases dramatically after that gibberish is all over. 
If you know what I mean.

A Zombie apocalypse would be fucking awesome though :mark:


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> nothing will happen, just like last year, 2003 and y2k. It's just dumb theories that try to make people money.


And not to mention the three times Harold Camping got rick-rolled predicting the end

The Jehovah's Witnesses have predicted it several times within the last 200 years alone

I remember in 1982...all of the planets were to align themselves in a straight line and that would lead to the end of the world with a massive gravitational pull, etc. It didn't happen. 

Going back to the 1st century after the death of Jesus, many Christians believed that Jesus would be back within a generation or two of his death. When John wrote the book of Revelation at the end of the 1st century AD, he thought the end was near then.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

a bunch of crazy ppl will start stuff because they think they will die, and a bunch of high schoolers will get laid and pregnant because someone will use the this and a reason


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Absolutely nothing will happen it will just be another normal day


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I better see some aliens or UFOs that day. If not, then all that hype will be disappointing.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I think the Mayan calendar has ended a couple of times. If I remember correctly, they restart by offering some sun God a blood sacrifice. Basically, they carve someone's chest and rip out their heart while it's still beating, I don't remember what they do after that. That's basically how they keep resetting the calendar. A VERY small minority of people down in Mexico still follow the Mayan way of religion (they only rip out hearts when they need to reset the calendar, I think. Most of the time, they are just drawing blood. I'm still a bit sketchy on my memory though.), so I'm sure someone will volunteer to be that special sacrifice. Also, I think other calendars (Indian, Chinese, etc.) have also put December 21, 2012 as the end of the world. I don't believe it's true, but it's hardly a coincedence.


*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Headliner said:


> :westbrook2
> 
> The video of Kelly getting gang banged by Batista, Jericho and Orton will be released on the 21st.


And that isnt end of the world?!, Im going to lock myself in basement, forever


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If it's Zombies, it's not gonna be like the movies or video games.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

nah nothing will happen


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

jingle_SWAG said:


> If it's Zombies, it's not gonna be like the movies or video games.


As long as I get to smash some heads.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

#1Peep4ever said:


> nah nothing will happen


No shit sherlock! It is not about if it happens or not. It is about having fun while speculating things and pretending that it could happen. For example we know that Santa Claus doesnt exist but it is fun to think so at christmas.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> The Jehovah's Witnesses have predicted it several times within the last 200 years alone


They haven't even existed for 200 years. Their early incarnation predicted the world would end in 1914 and they were thoroughly disappointed when it turned out to be a minor scuffle between a handful of countries.

They've since changed the prediction of 1914 being the end of the world to being the moment that Satan was finally cast out of heaven and down to the earth, hence the massive jump in military technology in WW1 from previous wars, which was apparently because of the devil's influence on weapons manufacturers. They do believe Armageddon is coming soon though.

At one point they believed it would happen within the lifetime of anyone alive during the first world war, but have since changed it to within the lifetime of anyone born within the lifetime of anyone alive during the war.

And still they don't notice the nonsense.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Christmas is coming early.

Premature celebration.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing will happen, at all. Though *I do expect an end of the world at some point with the return of Christ, but who knows when that'll happen*. The December 21'st thing, I don't know how anybody came to the conclusion that the Mayan Calendar running out somehow meant anything but whatever.


I do. PM for details.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't wait for it :mark:.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

14 more days bitches.:mark:


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Mr.Cricket said:


> 14 more days bitches.:mark:


Yeh right Mr Cricket, God knows WHEN world ENDS. Close this thread down


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Austin & DX said:


> Yeh right Mr Cricket, God knows WHEN world ENDS. Close this thread down


Your statement is not true. I DON'T know .


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The world is coming to an end :batista3







:batista4


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Your statement is not true. I DON'T know .


God knows when but everyone doesn't :agree:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

when one calendar ends, a new one begins


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its the end of the world as we know it I mean Chris Jericho used that as his comeback thing
> 
> I think the world will end. People are deluding themselves thinking nothing will happen but you dont know. You need to prepare yourselves


How do you prepare for the end of the world? Got a feeling that locking the doors ain't gonna stop shit. Btw, why do you think the world will end? what is your source material?


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Waiting for the zombies. LOL


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I believe a small number of people will do something stupid, like the human race always seems to do when shit is supposed to happen (according to some off source). There may be a few people commit suicide (not in the masses just one here or there), but that will actually benefit humanity as a whole. It keeps another ignorant person from reproducing.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That date is drawing near prepare yourselves everyone


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That date is drawing near prepare yourselves everyone


:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nothing will happen, at all. T*hough I do expect an end of the world at some point with the return of Christ, *but who knows when that'll happen. The December 21'st thing, I don't know how anybody came to the conclusion that the Mayan Calendar running out somehow meant anything but whatever.




:lmao

return of christ...that's a joke, right?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

its a load of crap


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ziggler Claus said:


> :lmao
> 
> return of christ...that's a joke, right?


More of an Elijah guy?


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

It won't the end of the world because Chris Jericho will come back and save us


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, considering the Mayans didn't count leap years, and the world would have "ended" last year. I'm not worried, world could end in the next 20 minutes or the next 20 million years..


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nothing will happen over than it being a huge shopping day.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That date is drawing near prepare yourselves everyone


No fucking way you aren't just fishing for a reaction.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Its probably a zombie invasion or being enslaved by those WHO came before. If the world does end then god must be bored and tired of playing us like the sims.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

time to get in your last minute Xmas shopping

:lelbron


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I knew people who believed this garbage so I could laugh at their faces at that Friday.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

So excited:cheer


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, totally. I got a decades worth of water and food stored in my under ground shelter which was specifically built for this occasion. 8*D

This prophecy thing makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If anybody really believes this, just give me all your money. You won't need it anyway.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks something's going to happen?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Am I the only one that thinks something's going to happen?


Yes, because to everyone else, there's this thing called science.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

It's 21st Dec. Get it right.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

any one who believes its going to happen is either depressed and wants something to happen because they want some sort of meaning in there life because they are bored or they know something we don't.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its getting closer


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its getting closer


What, until fuck all happens?(Y)


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its getting closer


I know, Santa is almost here. I can't wait. I will be leaving recycled glass of 2% Lactaid Milk for Santa, and tofu cookies.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Alien Invasion is upon us!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Save_Us.Y2J


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing will happen which will cause everyone to then dismiss and pay no attention to anything else the Mayans wrote about, which is truly disappointing. Especially since they never themselves said anything would happen on December 21, 2012, the only people who did were money hungry charlatans looking to cash in with the whole nutjob rapture crowd. Yet in reality what the Mayans as well as any ancient culture wrote about or drew, should be studied and paid attention to, to see if there is something worth learning. 

Unfortunately when December 21, 2012 comes and goes so too will the opinion of the Mayans by the under educated and naive public.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

If the Mayans were such good predictors of the future, how come they couldn't see the Spanish conquering them?

it's all bullshit


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I highly doubt the world will be ending in our lifetimes let alone next Friday. It would be neat if friendly aliens came though. I'd want to go to a better world without having to die first.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Earth has been here for like 4 billion years. I doubt it's going to go anywhere in the next 8 days.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't say you're ready, because you're not. No one is ready for the end of the world...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

If there was even the slightest, absolute, miniscule, fraction of a chance that impending doom was near. What would you think it would be? Let's be practical here, even though this isn't a practical conversation. However, let's just get the bullshit out.

If I was ever going to speculate as to what could happen I would have to suggest the Large Hadron Collider over in Switzerland. I'm going to combine that with the same notion of Stephen Kings thriller "The Mist". The idea here is that somehow the particle collider opens some sort of outer dimension that we aren't even aware is actually open. All sorts of different types of species of life are now coming in to our environment. I'm not talking giant spiders, or humanoids. Things like bacteria, and small organisms that we can't see. Many of them air borne, perhaps much of what comes in dies. However, what lingers is what starts this apparent "Zombie Apocalypse" that so many folks love to suggest.

The organisms are flesh consuming bacteria, that also contain a very heavy hallucinogenic property that is beyond our very own brains control. It defines being under the influence. You literally are at the will of the bacteria, and can only understand one thing, and that is to eat human flesh, or anything living, breathing thing for that matter. It's not just about eating humans. Imagine walking down the street, and a woman eating her small Yorkie dog on the sidewalk? Imagine a group of small children eating each others flesh off? Society would be doomed, and earth would be a living hell.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

truk83 said:


> If there was even the slightest, absolute, miniscule, fraction of a chance that impending doom was near. What would you think it would be?


Asteroid.

The asteroid which just passed by on Tuesday, inside the moon's orbit and came within 140,000 miles of our planet, wasn't even found until last Thursday.

I suspect that'd be the best answer to something that can kill us all and catch us off guard.

If you want to go into tinfoil hat wearing territory I suppose the governments can keep impending doom hidden...but I doubt that to be perfectly honest.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Drag this thing to Joker, turn it on and go back to Cobblepot as heroes.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Striker said:


> Save_Us.Y2J


Not even Jericho could save us now he couldnt even save us from the crappy WWE PG era


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

lol?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorrow Hill said:


> lol?


haha quite funny, apparently its fake but still it is amazing what people will when seeing patterns of randomness they will try to make sense of it if you get what i mean.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

People need to get ready do whatever you have to do before the 21st, spend time with your loved ones as come 22nd we wont be here


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

One thing is for sure, I'm going to have a great time on the night of December 20th till midnight reading morons like Kelly Kelly fan go crazy on different forums.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> People need to get ready do whatever you have to do before the 21st, spend time with your loved ones as come 22nd we wont be here


Honestly at first you were annoying as fuck but now you're entertaining me,


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

So we won't see CM Punk vs The Rock at Royal Rumble since the world will end....interesting...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing is going to happen, but I will say this. If people are acting stupid I will have my shotgun ready. They ain't fucking up my Christmas because of some bullshit calendar they heard about online.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Honesty time/ 

If y'all saw a Zombie chasing a person down the street, would anybody log on here just to post "HOLY SHIT, ANYBODY SEEING THIS SHIT?" :lol


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

^I think It would be trending on twitter with a picture on Instagram!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Honesty time/
> 
> If y'all saw a Zombie chasing a person down the street, would anybody log on here just to post "HOLY SHIT, ANYBODY SEEING THIS SHIT?" :lol


I would post it on Facebook and twitter first. Here third


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

There was a big earthquake in California today saw it reported on twitter end of the world is upon us


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

If it really is happening, why the hell in my lifetime?

I honestly sometimes feel like life is a simulated individually for one person and nobody in life is real except you

I'm thinking too much


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

TheAverageGuy said:


> If it really is happening, why the hell in my lifetime?
> 
> I honestly sometimes feel like life is a simulated individually for one person and nobody in life is real except you
> 
> I'm thinking too much


When my father passed away I had that feeling that no one else was real except for myself. It was a very awkward feeling. My father raised me, and we were naturally close. His passing was tough. However, the realization that everything was so foreign, or unreal, felt very real to me for several days. If it weren't for guitar playing I don't know what could have happened. My early experience with hallucinogens helped as well with the heavy paranoia, and deep self thought process. When you lose something very near to your heart to early in life it can be severely traumatic. My case in no different from anyone else who has gone through a shocking, early death in the immediate family. Suddenly your world can go from real, to not real. I can't explain it, and at this point I don't know that I feel like saying anything more than what I have said.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> So we won't see CM Punk vs The Rock at Royal Rumble since the world will end....interesting...


oh fuck



Xmas Wolf said:


> Yes, because to everyone else, there's this thing called science.


coming from a guy with a beard slap gif , yeah i just called u out


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> If it really is happening, why the hell in my lifetime?
> 
> I honestly sometimes feel like life is a simulated individually for one person and nobody in life is real except you
> 
> I'm thinking too much


Like the matrix? 

Heh, I think if anything, many people will be checking if their phones are still working to make some calls.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah we know the world wont end on the 21st, but I bet those jail cells are going to be packed the following morning.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

dude69 said:


> coming from a guy with a beard slap gif , yeah i just called u out


Isn't the word you short enough? Why you shortening it?

& don't be jealous of the glory that is, beard slap. :cheer


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*We're all going to die and the penguins will inherit the Earth when Antarctica is left unscathed. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> There was a big earthquake in California today saw it reported on twitter end of the world is upon us


WOW! An earthquake in California!!! An earthquake in a location where it's as normal as blinking?!!! This is a momentous occasion!!!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> There was a big earthquake in California today saw it reported on twitter end of the world is upon us


I'm not going to get worked up by these comments, as it's evident you're just looking for a reaction. On the off chance you are actually being serious, however, did you know that not even the Mayans think that the world will end on the 21st? They just are excited for a "spiritual renewal" and are celebrating the reset of their calender. This, along with the leap year fact, makes it obvious that the world will NOT end on the 21st. Yup.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

New Sailor Moon anime, DragonBall Z movie, Xiaolin Showdown and Totally Spies renewals, Roode/Aries/Hardy, and Punk vs Rock all in 2013. The world cannot end.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nothing will happen.


Craig & Andy supposedly will be in the same place. The Alcoholcalypse is coming.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Only thing I'm worried about is the lunatics who think the world is really going to end and they go and do something crazy. *like shoot people*


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

[Post Deleted]


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Posterizer said:


> Only thing I'm worried about is the lunatics who think the world is really going to end and they go and do something crazy. *like shoot people*


I agree with this. There are going to be people who are CONVINCED it will be the end of the world therefore will act accordingly and do things they might not normally do (such as deviant & criminal behavior).

The jails will be packed the night of the 21st.

Personally I don't think jack shit is gonna happen. But if it somehow does, well, I guess I'm going off the wagon! Pass me a joint too.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Some friends and I are going to have ourselves an 'Apocalypse Party' the night before. So at least if something does happen, at least we all enjoyed ourselves in our final hours. Plus, it gives us an excuse to get drunk and play some awesome end of the world inspired rock and roll. Seriously though, nothing will happen. Of course, you'll get the usual nutjobs who are convinced the end is nigh, and will go out and do some crazy shit, but I think the majority of us agree that it's all nonsense.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I have this handy flowchart if anyone needs it for 12/21/12


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The rapture will happen.


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

Know whats going to happen?

David Otunga wins the WWE title cleanly. Same effect.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The rapture will happen.


Nope. Not gonna happen. unk2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope you are all preparing yourselves


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hope you are all preparing yourselves


Yep, Christmas decorations are up (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I hope you are all preparing yourselves


Dammit! What should be on my to do list??


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Dammit! What should be on my to do list??



Nothing, I will protect you. The end of the world is an ideal scenario for a guy like me.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

What if we all just grab a shovel and dig a really, _really_ big hole like in Minecraft? We should be good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Walls said:


> Nothing, I will protect you. The end of the world is an ideal scenario for a guy like me.


Oh you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I spent over 200 bucks on my daughter's Christmas gifts, the world better not fucking end.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

COME AT ME :kobe2


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

So who are we thinking for last surviving member of humanity? I'm going with Ric Flair. Even Zeus couldn't take down Space Mountain.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> So who are we thinking for last surviving member of humanity? I'm going with Ric Flair. Even Zeus couldn't take down Space Mountain.


I'm stuck between Keith Richards, or David Bowie on this one.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Good picks. Any other takers?


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd have to say Stone Cold Steve Austin. Or Mick Foley. Hes taken alot of damage and hes still goin'.

The world better not end. Fire Emblem Awakening is coming out next year and I will be furious if I am unable to get it. I will seriously punch the apocolypse to 3012 if I have to.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anybody actually know anybody who believes this crap?


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

truk83 said:


> I'm stuck between Keith Richards, or David Bowie on this one.


Yeah I'm going with Keith as well.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> Does anybody actually know anybody who believes this crap?


I actually do know a few people. However, it is unfair for me to say that they believe in it. They're more, or less "entertained" at the thought of such things. However, at this point they have seemed to have jumped off the bandwagon, and have taken on more realistic ideologies that don't pertain to the world abruptly ending this Friday. People like to cling on to things that "sound" over the top, or out of this world, and that doesn't bother me. However, Doomsday Preppers is hilarious, and I think it shows how naive some people can be.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ladies and gentleman the end of the world is this Friday 21st December 2012 are you all ready???


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ladies and gentleman the end of the world is this Friday 21st December 2012 are you all ready???


You don't actually believe it do you? If the world is going to end don't you think we know something by now?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ladies and gentleman the end of the world is this Friday 21st December 2012 are you all ready???


fpalm


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Spoiler: spoiler alert warning!



Nothing is going to happen.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder if Kelly Kelly Fan would accept a permaban for the 22nd if she's not planning on being around.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I play along to this whole doomsday crap. But I know its not real 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey we should all come in here on Friday and hang out as nothing happens.

Heard the sun might get blocked via the planets aligning. That's about it.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Hey we should all come in here on Friday and hang out as nothing happens.
> 
> Heard the sun might get blocked via the planets aligning. That's about it.


Source? I haven't heard anything about any sort of news concerning the sun, and any planets aligning. Sounds like more rubbish to me.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

I honestly think some assholes are gonna shoot up some public places this friday just to cause commotion on the day


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

truk83 said:


> Source? I haven't heard anything about any sort of news concerning the sun, and any planets aligning. Sounds like more rubbish to me.


idk it's all over the place. Claims the planets will align, sun will be blocked out via a winter solstice type deal and that's it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

truk83 said:


> Source? I haven't heard anything about any sort of news concerning the sun, and any planets aligning. Sounds like more rubbish to me.


I think NASA said it.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If anything, it's our stupidity that will end the world on the 21st...


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Baby boom in September 2013 will happen.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> idk it's all over the place. Claims the planets will align, sun will be blocked out via a winter solstice type deal and that's it.












SIMPSONS DID IT.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Say your goodbyes everyone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Say your goodbyes everyone


You going somewhere?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Xmas Wolf said:


> SIMPSONS DID IT.


:snrub

booourns.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Say your goodbyes everyone


Nah how about Good Riddance. 

Pretty much the only way the world will end is if some super volcano like the one under Yellowstone explodes and sends the Earth into another ice age.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Say your goodbyes everyone


Let's make sweet love til we go boom then

Also I don't know if its been said here but the latest rumor that seems to be the talk of the town is there will be 3 days of darkness. This has something to do with christianity I believe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Religious nuts might think that. Story is the sun will be blocked out for those days. Nothing related to "God".


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's the deal when it comes to me and this whole Dec. 21st deal. I don't believe anything supernatural, galactic ultra catastrophic, rapture or other biblical related, Armageddon-esque incident that ends humanity, is going to happen. That being said, I have a history of paranoia, hell, paranoia runs in the family. So, the whole damned "what if?" does constantly pound at the back of my mind. I try to ignore it, but, until Dec. 22'nd, "what if?" is gonna rear its ugly head, I'll just have to deal with it.

Now, if something DID happen, my theory from the get-go has been the world won't end because of the above. But because NOTHING happened, and all who invested in something that would happen, will Lose. Their. Minds. That's massive crazy concentrated on one day, and if the reaction is after a few Caligula Purportion "Its The End of The World As We Know It" parties, well duck for cover, because it's Drunk-Angry-Crazy.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

All i know is that i'm going to avoid facebook for the whole of December 21st.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Definately going to be staying indoors all day away from the internet and wait for the stupidity and flood of facebook/twitter statuses to pass.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Same here. 

Wonder how bad some things could get in larger, metropolitan areas. I've been saying I smell a riot or two for months.

Too bad we're jumping to conclusions like this for something that isn't even legit. That's the ignorance and outright stupidity of some folks. We all have brains. Why doesn't everyone use them?


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Same here.
> 
> Wonder how bad some things could get in larger, metropolitan areas. I've been saying I smell a riot or two for months.
> 
> Too bad we're jumping to conclusions like this for something that isn't even legit. That's the ignorance and outright stupidity of some folks. We all have brains. Why doesn't everyone use them?


This is purely theory, but I'd argue we did as children. But after years of smoke blown up our asses as children with the common BS, like, you can be anything, nobody can stop you from achieving your dream, you could be the next president/leader of where you live, there are no mistakes in art (whoever started this phrase, I'm kicking the crap out of them on behalf of all art students if I find them) that come the age of reasoning when we realize that was all bull crap, we each had something equivalent to a mini mental y2k meltdown in the logic section of our brains, a mental blue screen, if you will. Thing is, most didn't bother to back-up their logic section, and... Well... Caligula Purportion Par-tay...

... Again, shot in the dark theory from a paranoid recluse...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You'd think a majority of people shrug off the smoke & mirrors fairy tale to realize it's null and void in life. We wouldn't be in a situation where a potential worse case scenario is kind of evident in some places.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sometimes I kinda feel superior to these naive less intelligent idiots who believe and do everything they see/hear in the media.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You can't help but feel that way. I really can't understand the logic. Panic is one thing, but panicking when _nothing_ happens? C'mon now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So does the world technically end on the 20th for some of us? Australia are ahead of us after all. Or is it only going by UK or USA time?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> So does the world technically end on the 20th for some of us? Australia are ahead of us after all. Or is it only going by UK or USA time?


Sucks for you guys then


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> Sucks for you guys then


Where're you located?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

2 more days! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Here comes the BOOM?

quite literally


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

lol @ people believing there will be a blackout.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> So does the world technically end on the 20th for some of us? Australia are ahead of us after all. Or is it only going by UK or USA time?


That part of the world explodes at that time. Just, explodes.

Also, NASA's confirmed there's no alignment.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/errata/ss/Nasa-Predicts-Total-Blackout-Dec-2012.htm

According to this that three day blackout is a bunch of crap.

Also, here is a link of random Q&A's from NASA.

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html#blackout


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:lmao

NASA actually having to reassure people, this world :fpalm


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Xmas Wolf said:


> :lmao
> 
> NASA actually having to reassure people, this world :fpalm


The funny thing is, NASA will never tell the world if it is indeed ending. That would generate instant chaos. Just like the movie Armageddon.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TheAverageGuy said:


> If it really is happening, why the hell in my lifetime?
> 
> I honestly sometimes feel like life is a simulated individually for one person and nobody in life is real except you
> 
> I'm thinking too much


Everyone, everyone...

he's on to us...


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Upset the established order.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NASA CUTS THE BULLSHIT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

it's already 21/12/2012 for some people around the world.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So when does the world end? Is it tomorrow (21st for me) or right now (depending on where you live)? Is the final countdown relative to time zone? 

I'd really like everything to stick around for a few more days – at least until after New Years Eve. I've got plans for the night that I don't want to miss. Still, I'd like a timetable for Armageddon, or the zombie apocalypse or the return of the Mayan spaceships or whatever is expected. Anyone know the approximate hour? I want to look all pretty for the zombies (or aliens or anyone else).


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> So when does the world end? Is it tomorrow (21st for me) or right now (depending on where you live)? Is the final countdown relative to time zone?
> 
> I'd really like everything to stick around for a few more days – at least until after New Years Eve. I've got plans for the night that I don't want to miss. Still, I'd like a timetable for Armageddon, or the zombie apocalypse or the return of the Mayan spaceships or whatever is expected. Anyone know the approximate hour? I want to look all pretty for the zombies (or aliens or anyone else).


8pm your time. Wear your fanciest frock and your most intoxicating perfume. 'THEY' will pick you in a Penny Farthing.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Perfect. I'll be waiting. And I'll light some candles to set the mood. Maybe I'll bake some cookies for them. Hope they like chocolate chip.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Less then 5 minutes. Ohhh I can't wait!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

It's already 21st here in Australia, and nothing happened lol.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

It's 12:22 right now and I'm just watching Miss Universe. Checked the comments on youtube and so many people are livid with the result.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm so glad here in Egypt its still not the 21st! I'm still safe!










































unk2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao http://december212012.com/


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, still alive.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

In less than 24 hours in the United States Of America, and everyone else in the world...


It'll be the end of the world... as you know it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> In less than 24 hours in the United States Of America, and everyone else in the world...
> 
> 
> It'll be the end of the world... as you know it.


Eulonzo

Join Date: Jun 2012
Posts: *666*

Wow.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd actually lol if the would ended. Imagine Pyros reaction that wade never gets dat world title


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I'd actually lol if the would ended. Imagine Pyros reaction that wade never gets dat world title


I don't believe Pyro thinks Barrett is going to win the title regardless.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

16.5 More hours until.. Zombies.

:mark:


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> 16.5 More hours until.. Zombies.
> 
> :mark:


Not zombies. Killer Robots.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

It's already december 21st here In australia, and nothing has happened. So you're all idiots for believing that something would happ... what's that noise? OMG IT'S AN ASTEROID!!! HEADING RIGHT FOR ME HELP TELL MY MUM I LOVE HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrriufywryhuewrg


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still alive. unk2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mayans lived in North America so I guess it's based on Central Time or Eastern Time? We have a few hours yet.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> :lmao http://december212012.com/


According to this site we have around 15 hours left. Time to masturbate furiously.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> It's already december 21st here In australia, and nothing has happened. So you're all idiots for believing that something would happ... what's that noise? OMG IT'S AN ASTEROID!!! HEADING RIGHT FOR ME HELP TELL MY MUM I LOVE HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrriufywryhuewrg


god damit!!!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Luckily, I'm off tomorrow so maybe I'll get to experience the "end of the world as we know it" firsthand.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

BULLY GRINCH said:


> It's already december 21st here In australia, and nothing has happened. So you're all idiots for believing that something would happ... what's that noise? OMG IT'S AN ASTEROID!!! HEADING RIGHT FOR ME HELP TELL MY MUM I LOVE HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrriufywryhuewrg


:artest3


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-20795283

THIS pretty much confirms NOTHING will happen... in this video, the current MAYANS said nothing will happen!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Official Clock http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/maya


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Can any Australians on the site confirm that the end of the world is here?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh you aussies be patient!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I have nothing to fear from the apocalypse. I've already accepted Buster Posey as my personal lord and savior. I fear no evil. The MVP is my shepherd.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

*Mayan end-of-world rumors prompt Michigan officials to close 33 schools*

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...t-michigan-officials-to-close-33-schools?lite

More than 30 Michigan schools closed for the holidays two days early, in part because the Mayan calendar predicts the world will end on Friday, an official said.

Matt Wandrie, superintendent for Lapeer Community Schools, said doomsday "rumors" are running rampant in several districts, adding to fears raised by last week's school shooting in Newtown, Conn.

"Given the recent events in Connecticut, there have been numerous rumors circulating in our district, and in neighboring districts, about potential threats of violence against students," Wandrie wrote on his website.

"Additionally, rumors connected to the Mayan calendar predicted end of the world on Friday have also surfaced," he added.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Mayan end-of-world rumors prompt Michigan officials to close 33 schools*

Paddy Power were offering 5000/1 on the world ending tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Mayan end-of-world rumors prompt Michigan officials to close 33 schools*

im bracing for the influx of retarded posts on facebook when the clock strikes midnight tonight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What better way to celebrate an apocalypse than to dance your ass off at a house party and get drunk on margaritas and mojitoes?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's December 21, 2012 in 141 places in the world.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Mayan end-of-world rumors prompt Michigan officials to close 33 schools*

Sheer stupidity.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Peace of the world today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Mayan end-of-world rumors prompt Michigan officials to close 33 schools*

The kids will be happy lol


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Frozager said:


> According to this site we have around 15 hours left. Time to masturbate furiously.


Masturbate? I will now sell my house and hire 500 hookers. I don't need a home anyway


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Masturbate? I will now sell my house and hire 500 hookers. I don't need a home anyway


Good luck selling it that fast!  You're no Ziggler. The idea is decent though.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Seriously,I'm still somewhat pissed NOBODY around me believes this bullshit.Now I can't fuck around anybody,And I do like fucking around with people when they are proven wrong.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So long citizens. :bron3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Alright so what's the next date for the Apocalypse?


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What better way to celebrate an apocalypse than to dance your ass off at a house party and get drunk on margaritas and mojitoes?


See?! See?! this is how my end of the world theory starts! It goes from "worlds dead meat anyways, LET'S PARTY!" it takes over a city, then the party grows exponentially, then when the world DOESN'T end, riots! Havoc! Chaos!

I was right all along!


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'M ALIVE


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Posterizer said:


>












Michael Jackson is entertained.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's been 10 min, and nothing has happened her in Norway!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Posterizer said:


> Alright so what's the next date for the Apocalypse?


I think that's it for now. :jay2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

There are already frogs raining down from the sky where I am and I can see a plague of locusts in the distance


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Green Light said:


> There are already frogs raining down from the sky where I am and I can see a plague of locusts in the distance


No way man! You in Egypt? Tell me where so we can hang out before we die and stuff.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Can just imagine mark out guy waking up and realising he survived :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Posterizer said:


> lol


what 

what is this


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Omg what is that!!! What is that!!! Run run run!!!


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

About 45min into this, and nothing is going down here in Denmark, about 23 hours and this day is over and I'll feel even more epic than I do now!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Going to be really disappointed if there isn't at lest one zombie.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Its been 2 hours here in Egypt,Nothing is going on.

Though I've been listening to this for almost 10 minutes now.




I don't know how I do it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

People keep telling me end of the world jokes like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> People keep telling me end of the world jokes like there's no tomorrow!


:lol


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

22 minutes in and fuck all has happened. Did the Mayans state a time?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I Came To Play said:


> 22 minutes in and fuck all has happened. Did the Mayans state a time?


It will end at 5am. The Americans are the cunts that pissed God off.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> People keep telling me end of the world jokes like there's no tomorrow!


Lol'd.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

It's when the last country hits the 21st.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> It will end at 5am. The Americans are the cunts that pissed God off.


Americans? And you think the Japanese haven't with all the sick shit they do?


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

It's supposed to end at 11:12 a.m. Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) or 6:12 a.m. EST according to http://www.ibtimes.com/what-time-will-world-end-december-21-2012-mayan-apocalypse-955280

Maybe I'll just sleep through it!


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothing has happened here in Blighty but this link http://december212012.com says there is nine hours and 40 minutes left.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Just went onto BBC News website and seen BREAKING NEWS. A little bit of me hoped that it was the BBC announcing that we're all gonna die.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Let's see how Joan Cusack really handles this day


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

This tells me that we have still 10 hours and 34 minutes left
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/maya


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Mayan end-of-world rumors prompt Michigan officials to close 33 schools*



Example said:


> Paddy Power were offering 5000/1 on the world ending tonight.


Mate of mine put a £2 bet on it, "good odds" apparently :cornette


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Tree-Bag said:


>


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the mayans couldnt predict 6 o clock if it was 5.30


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I just found a jar in my cupboard that goes out of date on 21/12/2012. It's called Mayanaise.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

this shit is fucking ridiculous, whats even more pathetic is that i made the effort to post this comment.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Mayans had many calendars, so perhaps one calendar ending means it's time to make a new one lol.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought I would just leave this here..


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Warrior said:


> The Mayans had many calendars, so perhaps one calendar ending means it's time to make a new one lol.


Actually earlier this year, they found a new Maya Calender and it extends past tomorrow for years and years.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Great trolling by Mayans. Some of the idiots really did believe the World was going to end.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

3 more minutes. If nothing, never believing this shit again. (Y)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Two black dudes hanging out on my neighbor's lawn talkin' bout the hos they been fuckin' so I'm not too worried about the hysteria at this moment.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Boom


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Boom


You joke now...:side: nah they can eat a dick tbh. :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My lights were flickering tonight..Winds were in the 50 mph range..Ya boy pulled out the flashlight and was about to get his Alicia Keys on and start signing "If you ask me I'm ready"....this weather don't care


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Save us John Cena.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

By Gawd, King. STONE COLD!!! STONE COLD!!! STONE COLD!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

It begins.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

it's still 9:26 pm in PST

:O


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> Save us John Cena.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

21st here now. Right when my time turned to the 21st, there was a loud bang, the damn 60mph wind hit the side of my house and scared the hell out of me, lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That's irrelevant said:


> It begins.


The end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

thank god WF outsmarted the Mayans.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I am alive. Nice.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Get your shirts now guys. Only $19.98 a piece.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jingle_SWAG said:


> 3 more minutes. If nothing, never believing this shit again. (Y)


Please tell me you didn't actually believe this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Please tell me you didn't actually believe this.


Sure, why not?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WAGG I don't know what to believe with you anymore. You're the biggest troll and the most gullible fuck at same time. <3!


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Come at me, apocalypse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Has Australia vanished yet?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I got 39 minutes till the West Coast ends.

Oh, wait nothing else is gone yet? Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

there is this site that tells you when it's suppose to end lol, i love the background this site has but not sure if I'd be allowed to post it x] or not, it's not a forum or anything


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

In my country from south-east Europe it's ten in the morning, and not a fucking thing happened. Maybe the Apocalypse has an American Clock


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

3 hours until the predicted time for the end of the world. Has nobody heard of time zones? lol. The world isn't going to blow up one country at a time.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

nah, from this site it's less then 30 mins to go now

edit: dat post count scary


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> nah, from this site it's less then 30 mins to go now
> 
> edit: dat post count scary


Oh, the site I saw has 3 hours. GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT WHEN THE WORLD DOES INDEED END.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Have to wait for the West Coast in the States to hit Midnight before things go KA-BOOM apparently.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

►▼(A)▼►▲. FOUR GIANTS MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, well I guess we got one more time to get thought, after that well I guess it just ends at anytime, thing is I'll be a sleep when it's suppose to end next time


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Have to wait for the West Coast in the States to hit Midnight before things go KA-BOOM apparently.


Nope!

12:20 here in Cali, and no shakes, rattles, or booms have happened.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao :lol


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nothing happening here in england reasonably cloudy with an early morning breeze over to you guys.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomorrow is just another day.

Shocker.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It is really sunny here in the UK so we are clearly doomed. It ain't ever sunny here


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

It's 11pm in new zealand and will be 22nd december in an hour and no kaboom there yet


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

http://www.december212012.com/CDC.htm

OFFICIAL IMPORTANT STUFF GUYS


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Says there is still 13 mins left for me...


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

And...

...WE LIVE, BITCHES! :jay2 unk


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

omg dat picture....


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The countdown reset to 20,000 days.

Welp time to start counting again.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

TO be honest, even if the Mayan Calender was wrong, my advent calender only goes up to the 24th so either way we're in for a rough Christmas.


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

Pssh. No thanks for playing the Oath to Order and saving the world? I HATE YOU GUYS. *Runs away crying.*


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's sunny here in England. It truly is the end.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!



We're alive..... 8*D


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Queen & Princess Serenity saved us!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

To celebrate this momentous occasion, I'm going to wait for Gangnam Style to hit 1 Billion Youtube Views and have a party.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*DEAR GOD! THE HORROR!*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

How ya'll holding up in the apocalypse?


----------



## irishwarrior (Jul 13, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Earth still here, thousand proven false.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm still thankful for another day regardless


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay now i have to buy Christmas gifts


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh look, it's now Dec 22 over in Aus and nothing. At all.

What a shock.

eadc conspiratists :kobe3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tree-Bag said:


> To celebrate this momentous occasion, I'm going to wait for Gangnam Style to hit 1 Billion Youtube Views and have a party.


Holy ugly shit, that's quite a number. Has this ever happened before?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Aram said:


> :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

jingle_SWAG said:


> Holy ugly shit, that's quite a number. Has this ever happened before?


No, Gangham Style has never hit 1 billion views before.

They stopped the view counter for a good few days (so it says there's about 10 million less views than in actuality), thus youtube saved the world! :kobe3


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Shit. I was hoping for the world to end. What a let down.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

What's the next end-of-the-world date?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Boygirl said:


> What's the next end-of-the-world date?


According to Ghostbusters 2, it will be February 14th, 2016. 

Valentine's Day....bummer.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

So i guess KellyKellyFan has gone forever? :cheer


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Xmas Wolf said:


> So i guess KellyKellyFan has gone forever? :cheer


KKF is immortal everyone knows this.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Past 11:12. Now can people shut the fuck up now?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

So Gangnam made it to the big 1 Billion... I guess it's time to go out and get shitfaced.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Dynamite Kidd said:


> KKF is immortal everyone knows this.


So, all that will be left is KKF, cockroaches and Nic Cage? 

I'm fine with this.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I knew it was bullshit to begin with. People made allot of money off of this dooms day crap. Now it's going to come back to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel sorry for the gullible people in Japan who paid £55,000 to sit in an Tsunami, hurricane proof save ball thing, just waiting for the world to end....Wonder if their still in there.


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

Know what the worst part about all of this is? Because of some jackass, or jackasses, people commited suicide to avoid facing the end. Except it didn't happen. They also scared a bunch of people for no reason. I hope they're happy.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> I feel sorry for the gullible people in Japan who paid £55,000 to sit in an Tsunami, hurricane proof save ball thing, just waiting for the world to end....Wonder if their still in there.


:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TheGrimChampion said:


> Know what the worst part about all of this is? Because of some jackass, or jackasses, people commited suicide to avoid facing the end. Except it didn't happen. They also scared a bunch of people for no reason. I hope they're happy.


world is better off without loons that believed that shit anyway.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm betting the people who paid big money to get a room in those condos carved out of nuclear missile silos are currently sitting there staring at a blank wall going:

"is this it...? Where's the Ka-boom? I was expecting a Ka-boom!"


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

How dare you? One of my best friends commited suicide because of this shit. He spent too much time reading all the 2012 stuff online and it completely destroyed him. He didn't even leave a letter.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I hope there are people standing outside the bunkers covered in fake blood and look like they have severe radiation poisioning or something and scare the living shit out of those in the bunkers. Put it on Youtube - BILLIONS OF VIEWS.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HEELKris said:


> How dare you? One of my best friends commited suicide because of this shit. He spent too much time reading all the 2012 stuff online and it completely destroyed him. He didn't even leave a letter.


and i'd stand by my statement even if you weren't trolling.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

One of the radio stations here in Calgary is playing "It's The End Of World" by R.E.M. over and over again, lol.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

appropriate.


----------



## mxc_kenny (Dec 15, 2012)

Never seriously believed it. Didn't do anything special except play some Benny Hill for comedic effect. It's easy for believers to just say they miscalculated and proceed to pick another date.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What time was the world suppose to end? Its windy and raining a lot here, I'm thinking of maybe building an Ark just in case lol. Remember reading yesterday on the New York post out this model just wanting to have sex.
http://m.nypost.com/p/news/national/your_place_or_mayan_studs_ask_glflEN87SUmT6wPaHWNIsM


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

half an hour i believe, around 8pm gmt i read somewhere.


----------



## mxc_kenny (Dec 15, 2012)

I believe it was meant to be 11:11 AM Greenwich Mean Time, which is 6:11 AM Eastern Standard Time. I was following the countdown on timeanddate.com.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

ahh cool, hopefully everyone can shut the fuck up about it.

the amount of texts i've had from people about it being the end, fpalm


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

And another world ending have passed.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's 22nd here now and absolutely nothing happened!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> It's 22nd here now and absolutely nothing happened!


No fucking shit.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is now a post 21st party thread! :hb :cheer


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

We made it! :cheer


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the Mayans just trolled everyone that believed the end of the world stuff.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goku saved the earth again


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The world ended then. I'm posting this from heaven, can't believe how good the connection is up here. :lelbron


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

HEELKris said:


> How dare you? One of my best friends commited suicide because of this shit. He spent too much time reading all the 2012 stuff online and it completely destroyed him. He didn't even leave a letter.


lmao wut?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

HEELKris said:


> How dare you? One of my best friends commited suicide because of this shit. He spent too much time reading all the 2012 stuff online and it completely destroyed him. He didn't even leave a letter.


If this is true and you're not trolling:

Your friend was a fucking moron (Y)


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What if

11:59

pm

Boom

u guys

u guys I am seriously


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

I died quicker than Krillin and the gang chose to wish me back to life instead of his sorry ass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tree-Bag said:


> So Gangnam made it to the big 1 Billion... I guess it's time to go out and get shitfaced.


1,008,286,535 :lmao :troll


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Posterizer said:


> Goku saved the earth again


I knew they'd come through in the clutch. (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mayans are at least level 47 carny's. Well done by them. It's amazing how many rubes actually bought it. *


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I knew they'd come through in the clutch. (Y)


fuck that tien and chiaotzu did it this time you heard it here first


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like to think Piccolo helped Tien out on the underrated train. Taking back their spotlight from the Dragon Ball days.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Xmas Wolf said:


> If this is true and you're not trolling:
> 
> Your friend was a fucking moron (Y)


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

CroftyClaus said:


> *Mayans are at least level 47 carny's. Well done by them. It's amazing how many rubes actually bought it. *


Funny thing is, they weren't even conning anyone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

obby said:


> fuck that tien and chiaotzu did it this time you heard it here first





Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> I like to think Piccolo helped Tien out on the underrated train. Taking back their spotlight from the Dragon Ball days.


LOL @ the scapegoats, my trust is in Goku and nobody else. The spirit bomb ain't gonna make itself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ironic though considering Goku needs the help of all the living beings & elements around him to make that attack as powerful as possible.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Desmond Miles sacrificed his life to save the planet.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

^ The era of Juno has begun.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

PsychedelicStacey said:


> ^ The era of Juno has begun.


aka "$riding the horse until it dies$"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Funny thing is, they weren't even conning anyone.


I think most of the "doomsday predictions" can from the media and TV shows on the History Channel. I didn't do any research on the 'prophecy' but I'm not so sure the Mayans actually said the world was ending, just the end of a cycle. Which was kind of true because Dec. 21st was the first day of winter.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Clique said:


> I think most of the "doomsday predictions" can from the media and TV shows on the History Channel. I didn't do any research on the 'prophecy' but I'm not so sure the Mayans actually said the world was ending, just the end of a cycle. Which was kind of true because Dec. 21st was the first day of winter.


I've studied ancient cultures and to give you the short version of what happened, the maya have what is called the long count calendar, or a Katun / baktun. A very accurate calendar even on par with ours today in regarding to predicting star alignments and things of that nature. 

A baktun or their long cycle ends every 144,000 days, their legend states that at theend of every one of these change is meant to happen, but the last cycle ended on December 21 2012 and many believed it to be the prophecy of the end of the world, cause everything else they predicted up until now was correct. - People were like.. they didnt talk of anything after that date, were all going to die than. But the cycle just starts again and they even found older calendars going further into the future after.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So what you're saying is that THIS IS THE DAWNING OF THE AGE OF AQUARIUS.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^Yes :lol



That Guy said:


> People were like.. they didnt talk of anything after that date, were all going to die then.


So the media basically and authors of "doomsday" books just took that info and got people worked up over something that was never clearly stated. Of course. Wonder what's the next date to look out for.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Clique said:


> ^Yes :lol
> 
> 
> 
> So the media basically and authors of "doomsday" books just took that info and got people worked up over something that was never clearly stated. Of course. Wonder what's the next date to look out for.


Basically yes, and the movie 2012 a few years back when all the rumors of the end of the world started dint help either

I think I remember reading not long ago online that one of the authors or people who started it admitted to making it up for money and publicity


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> I think most of the "doomsday predictions" can from the media and TV shows on the History Channel. I didn't do any research on the 'prophecy' but I'm not so sure the Mayans actually said the world was ending, just the end of a cycle. Which was kind of true because Dec. 21st was the first day of winter.


Yeah, there are predictions for the end of the world every day, or pretty much every day, at least monthly, by different organizations and cults. It just seems the ones that get the most "attention" and stuff are the most "true." If you look at the two most known end of the world predictions - Y2K and 2012, there were alot of different types of ways the world will end, since a few people got in on the publicity and predicted their own events on that date, didn't help that 2012 had a movie. Then you look at the rapture, which only got mainstream attention like days before it was gonna happen and people just laughed it off since it was a Christian thing, Y2K and 2012 had "scientific" stuff behind it like meteor strikes, machines going haywire etc.

Basically what I'm trying to say is the world might end like any single day, there's predictions by someone somewhere that the world will end tomorrow or whatever, it's just a the ones that get more attention end up being the most feared to be "true"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh, it's a foregone conclusion that all of this 2012 nonsense was a complete media creation. Good ol sensationalizing at it's best. Too bad for the vapid folk who bought into it.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Desmond Miles sacrificed his life to save the planet.


I haven't played the game yet.. I hope this isn't a spoiler.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Ironic though considering Goku needs the help of all the living beings & elements around him to make that attack as powerful as possible.


HA! funny because it's true.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sidewinder here, reporting from the Mayan Heavens. Lots of drunk people for the last 3 days here. Also lots of laughing and troll faces on people. Wonder what happened? Bars also have reported record customers and sales. Strange.


Signing off,
Sidewinder


----------

